# Heitec AG



## KaiKai (3 Januar 2012)

Hallo!

ich hätte eine Frage an euch.Kennt jemand die Firma Heitec AG?Ich habe bald Vorstellungsgespäch am Standort Erlangen.Ist es wohl eine Zeitfirma oder nur ein Ingenieurdienstleister?Könntet ihr mich bitte über diese Firma informieren? 

Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Meldungen, vielen Dank!


----------



## SoftMachine (4 Januar 2012)

Ich denke mal, zunächst sollte du versuchen, dir selbst ein objektives Bild zu verschaffen, um nicht einseitige Eindrücke zu erhalten.
Jeder empfindet Arbeitsklima und -bedingungen, Kollegen, Vorgesetzte, Gehälter, viel oder wenig Reistätigkeit usw. stets anders.
Ich denke nicht, dass es sinvoll ist, mit eigenen Vorbehalten in ein B-Gespräch zu gehen.

Alle weiteren persönlichen Meinungen kannst du dann zur Abrundung deines Eindrucks verwenden.

Z.B. findest du auch "Arbeitgeberbewertungen" beim googlen. Aber auch dort fliessen die persönlichen Meinungen der Autoren stark ein.

Wenn du argwöhnst, in eine (verkappte) Zeitarbeit zu geraten, stell´doch einfach im B-Gespräch z.B. (legitime) Fragen wie nach durchschnittlicher Betriebszugehörigkeit oder durchschnittlichem Lebensalter der Mitarbeiter. 
Frag´ nach "Verweilzeiten" in anderen Firmen, dem Anteil der freien Mitarbeiter usw.


----------



## Proxy (4 Januar 2012)

Hi,

wieso bewirbt man sich bei Firmen die man nicht kennt bzw. sich nicht informiert hat? Das klingt ja fast nach dem Motto "Erstmal buche ich den Urlaub, dann schauen wir mal ob das ein Kriegsgebiet ist".

Also so weit ich die Firma kenne, SPS-Drive ect., arbeitet sie oft mit Siemens zusammen. Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind gibt es eigentlich fast nur noch Ingenieurbüros, auch wenn die anders heißen. Denn viele Firmen bauen Anlagen für andere und du machst Inbetriebnahme oder Entwickelst etwas.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2012)

Keine Zeitarbeitsfirma, aber Google ist Dein Freund:
http://www.heitec.de/


----------



## vierlagig (6 Januar 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Keine Zeitarbeitsfirma, aber Google ist Dein Freund:
> http://www.heitec.de/



sicher? also nicht die sache mit google, die ist mir bekannt...
http://www.zsi.de hat einen ähnlichen auftritt und von denen weiß ich, dass sie ingenieure übern tisch zieht...


----------



## bike (7 Januar 2012)

Ist nichts anderes als eine Zeitarbeitsfirma.
Wer sich die Verträge, sowohl für Beschäftigte als auch für Kunden, genauer anschaut, der sieht es.
Und wer jemanden kennt der dort schon gearbeitet hat 


bike


----------



## jabba (7 Januar 2012)

Für die Zeitarbeit wird im übrigen eine Zulassung benötigt, und diese liegt bei Heitec vor.
http://www.spitzenverbaende.arbeitsamt.de/cgi-bin/eva.cgi/?AA=73500N%FCrnberg&Submit=Anzeigen


----------



## Proxy (7 Januar 2012)

jabba schrieb:


> Für die Zeitarbeit wird im übrigen eine Zulassung benötigt, und diese liegt bei Heitec vor.
> http://www.spitzenverbaende.arbeitsamt.de/cgi-bin/eva.cgi/?AA=73500N%FCrnberg&Submit=Anzeigen



Wenn es danach geht ist auch Diehl eine Zeitarbeitsfirma, da sie auch aufgelistet ist. Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden fast alle firmen gelistet von sich aus damit sie auch Mitarbeiter verleihen können im Konzern. Also das ist für mich kein Argument


----------



## bike (7 Januar 2012)

Also wenn jemand Dienstleistung verkauft, dann braucht man keinen Eintrag als Zeitarbeitsfirma.
Wenn man Leute verkauft, schon.

Nicht jede Zeitarbeit ist schlecht, doch in der Automatisierungstechnik habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen erlebt, gehört und erwarte ich auch nicht.
 Ein Blick in die Verträge lässt meist tief blicken. 

Wenn ein Mitarbeiter wechseln will und der neue Arbeitgeber, bei dem der Mitarbeiter gearbeitet hat, eine Ablöse von einigen tausend Euro zahlen soll, ist bedenklich.
So ist der Hinweis auf eine Chance in ein Arbeitsverhältnis über Zeitarbeit nur gelogen.


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Januar 2012)

Wenn man die Liste von der Agentur anschaut ist Siemens auch eine Zeitarbeitsfirma



> Und wer jemanden kennt der dort schon gearbeitet hat



Ich kenne jemand der dort arbeitet. Das ist mit Sicherheit keine Zeitarbeitsfirmal. Heitec ist unter anderem Dienstleister für folgende Firmen:
http://www.heitec.de/referenzen/referenzen.html
Es kann allerdings passieren dass Du das ganze Jahr über für den gleichen Kunden eingesetzt bist. Anders als bei einer Zeitarbeitsfrima wirst Du aber nicht entlassen wenn dieser Kunde dann eine Weile niemanden mehr bestellt. Auch die Bezahlung ist nicht auf Zeitarbeits-Niveau.


----------



## Dos6.22 (9 Januar 2012)

Jetzt weiss ich wieder wieso mir der Name so bekannt vorkommt. Meine alte Firma wurde von der Heitec Gruppe sozusagen aufgekauft bzw. Heitec hat sich dort eingekauft. Alles nach meiner Zeit.
Meine alte Firma ist aber noch genauso geblieben wie vorher und macht keine Zeitarbeit oder Dienstleistung (bzw. das übliche, wenn mal ein Kunde einen Programmierer ohne mechanik und elektrik will, bekommt der das auch). Ich denke mal Heitec wird so ein riesen mischmasch Unternehmen sein. Hauptsächlich damit es auf dem Blatt schön aussieht und sich beim Kunden gut anhört.
Aber so Firmen gibt es auch als reine Sondermaschinenbauen. Ganz ohne Zeitarbeit. Auf dem Papier schön und wenn man mal mit Leuten redet, wundert man sich, was dort abgeht.
Aber sich den Laden mal bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch anschauen kann nicht schaden. Es wird ja erst dann komisch, wenn man dort nur mit der Personalabteilung und Verkäufern redet, und kein "Techniker" dabei ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2012)

KaiKai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage an euch.Kennt jemand die Firma Heitec AG?Ich habe bald Vorstellungsgespäch am Standort Erlangen.Ist es wohl eine Zeitfirma oder nur ein Ingenieurdienstleister?Könntet ihr mich bitte über diese Firma informieren?
> 
> Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Meldungen, vielen Dank!



Kennst Du Google? Oder eine andere Suchmaschine?

Keine 2 Minuten und Du hast einen groben Überblick:

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...t-hightech-produktion-nach-eschenau-1.1594872

http://www.heitec.de/nc/referenzen/projektbeispiele/projekt-details.html?tx_heiteccrosslinks_pi1http://www.heitec.de/nc/referenzen/projektbeispiele/projekt-details.html?tx_heiteccrosslinks_pi1[item]=37&tx_heiteccrosslinks_pi1[projectView]=detail

...

Es ist echt bedenklich, wie leichtfertig manchmal Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt werden.

Ich ich bin wieder mal froh, dass ICH kein Peronal einstellen muss.


----------



## Bosse (11 Januar 2012)

Du kannst einfach mal in Google Suchen: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&g...itec+AG+&aq=f&aqi=d1d-o1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=


----------



## KaiKai (11 Januar 2012)

Ja, ich habe schon im Internet durchgesucht und mich darüber informiert.Ich wollte wissen, ob jemand sich mit dieser Frima besser kennt oder Erfahrungen hat.

Ich habe zudem ein anderes Gespräch in einem Ingenieurbüro.Da sind 250 Mitarbeiter tätig.Für den Raum Süddeutschland braucht dieses Büro einen SPS(S7) Programmierer für einen Automobilhersteller  einstellen.Wenn es im Stellenangebot Vergütung nach Tarif (IGZ) steht, ist es ein Vertag für die Zeitarbeit?Ich habe diesen Freitag Gespräch mit Ihnen.Überall sind diese Zeitfirmen oder halt Dienstleister!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2012)

KaiKai schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe zudem ein anderes Gespräch in einem Ingenieurbüro.Da sind 250 Mitarbeiter tätig.Für den Raum Süddeutschland braucht dieses Büro einen SPS(S7) Programmierer für einen Automobilhersteller  einstellen.Wenn es im Stellenangebot Vergütung nach Tarif (IGZ) steht, ist es ein Vertag für die Zeitarbeit?Ich habe diesen Freitag Gespräch mit Ihnen.Überall sind diese Zeitfirmen oder halt Dienstleister!!



Stimmt, fragen kostet nichts. Wobei Du Dich auf Meinungen, die 
anonym geschrieben werden, nur bedingt verlassen kannst. 

Aber frage doch einfach die betreffenen Firmen direkt. Es schadet
nicht zu zeigen, dass man sich um seine Zukunft Gedanken macht.

Wobei ich Zeitarbeit nicht nur negativ sehe, man kann als Berufs-
einsteiger eventuell auch gut Erfahrungen sammeln, wenn man
verschiedene Betriebe von innen sieht.


----------



## Markus (11 Januar 2012)

Also ich kapiere das Problem nicht...
Die Firma HEITEC kenne ich nur oberflächlich durch ein paar Mitarbeiter.
Die zusammenarbeit mit diesen im Projekt hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht!

Diese Jungs waren wie wir von einem Maschinenbauer für Projekt-x angeheuert.

Morgen arbeitet jeder von uns vielleicht wieder an einen anderen Projekt für einen anderen Maschinenbauer, oder wir arbeiten - wenn das Projekt groß ist, oder folgeprojekte kommen - in zwei jahren noch zusammen im gleichen laden.

ist das zeitarbeit?
keine ahnung, bzw. keine ahnung was daran schlimm sein soll wenn es so wäre...
wenn das zeitarbeit ist, dann sind alle ing-büros quasi zeitarbeitsfirmen.

praktikabler wäre wohl aber eher der begriff "projektarbeitsfirmen"

was ist daran schlimm?
die projekte sind die selben als wenn die leute dort angestellt sind.
wenn es nicht passt, dann findet sich ein anderes projekt bzw. kunde.
im gegensatz zu den festangestellten bekommen die leihsklaven noch netto spesen dazu...
der sps-programmierende "zeitarbeiter" ist am ende des projektes nicht überflüssig und muss womöglich gekündigt werden - es warten immer 2 weitere projekte...

also ich blick die frage wirkich nicht...


----------

